# آلة الآيس كريم بأحلى الأسعار



## الأرجوان (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم

لان برد صيفك بكل سهولة و بأي وقت

مع ألة الأيس كريم حلوة للمنزل 

الصناعة صينية

السعر 185 ريال















بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: آلة الآيس كريم بأحلى الأسعار*

موفقة بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الأرجوان (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: آلة الآيس كريم بأحلى الأسعار*

ويااااااك اختي تسلمين


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: آلة الآيس كريم بأحلى الأسعار*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسمـــــه (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: آلة الآيس كريم بأحلى الأسعار*

موفقه يالغلااااا


----------



## فراولة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلة الآيس كريم بأحلى الأسعار*

السلام عليكم

انا من الظهران كيف التوصيل؟؟


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلة الآيس كريم بأحلى الأسعار*

هلا حبوبة 

ارسلت لك عالخاص


----------

